# Freemax Gemm Disposable Tank



## Hooked (26/9/19)

@StompieZA mentioned that he was very impressed with the Freemax Gemm here and, just like @Rob Fisher, I'm also trying out different disposable tanks. I must say, I'm very impressed with the Gemm!

I'll leave it to Rob to do a proper review, but I would like to comment on one or two things.

The main feature for me (and @Silver you will like this too) is that this is a 5ml tank (also manufactured in 2ml) compared to the 3ml Mystique.

It's available in different ohms - mine is 0.5ohm and it should be vaped between 20W - 30W,

It's nowhere near as heavy on the juice as the Mystique is and the battery seems to last longer too.

So far I've tried it with one juice only and the flavour is good - perhaps not as intense as it is with the Mystique but good nevertheless - and I've been vaping a mild-flavoured juice in it. If it continues to deliver on flavour, then I would rather use this than the Mystique. 

Here it is on my Pico 25.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/9/19)

Thanks for the info @Hooked .

Seems like a great tank. Solves both of the issues I have with the Mystique. 5ml and has higher Ohm coils.

Where did you buy it ?


----------



## Hooked (26/9/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for the info @Hooked .
> 
> Seems like a great tank. Solves both of the issues I have with the Mystique. 5ml and has higher Ohm coils.
> 
> Where did you buy it ?



@Puff the Magic Dragon I bought it from Gadget Fundi, but you'll need to contact them directly as it's not on the website, which is being overhauled. 
*
Make sure that you state which ohm you require*, as this tank is available in quite a few different ohms. Have a look here for the other specs. I suggest that you *Whatsapp Yusuf 065 820 4548* so that you have a written record of which one you ordered. 

Price R150 for a pack of 2 tanks.

EDIT: I'll bring it with me to Vape Meet so that you can try it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/19)

Thanks for tagging me @Hooked

I am loving the flavour on the iJoy Mystique but the 3ml capacity and the rate at which it guzzles juice (probably why its flavour is so good) is a bit of a negative for me.

So I will keep this in mind. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (27/9/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for tagging me @Hooked
> 
> I am loving the flavour on the iJoy Mystique but the 3ml capacity and the rate at which it guzzles juice (probably why its flavour is so good) is a bit of a negative for me.
> 
> So I will keep this in mind. Thanks


Very much agree there seems to be a connection between juice consumption and flavour!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

